# Newbie x2



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello everyone.:wave:

Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions.

My name is Violet, I'm 24, a University student living in Toronto, and of course, a big fan of any guitar music, especially acoustic. So what did I do? Went on a whim and bought myself an acoustic guitar.

Do I know how to play? Pffft....no! Do I know anything about music? Well, I used to play the piano when I was in my early teens, if that even counts.

Either way, I would like to ask you all a few things:

Sincerely,
1. At my age, can I learn to play the guitar well within a few (2-4) years? I do have some time on my hands, so practicing daily is not even a problem, and I do consider myself a quick learner overall.

2. I'm looking at some online lessons, and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions, both online and offline (local Toronto/Etobicoke/Mississauga teachers or music schools)?

3. I have short, small fingers, and I find that I keep pressing down or touching strings I'm not supposed to. Am I screwed?  Should I just burn my guitar and run now?

Uhm, well, that's about it for now..hopefully some of you nice guitar players out there will give me some advice or comments. Criticisms are welcome, even sarcasm....oh oh, I looooove sarcasm!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I started out 14 years ago, and was older than you when I did. I gave myself 5 years, said if I didn`t learn some songs by then I`d sell the guitar. At the time there were a LOT of web sites with very useful and helpful lessons and info, scales, modes and songs...before big companies freaked and closed so many down, now, I`m not sure whats out there but a search will answer those questions.
5 years after I started I knew how to play quite a few songs so I`m still at it, but I had to literally move the fretting fingers to form chords with my picking hand, then strum to hear what they sounded like...after hours and hours I was able to change chords. One thing that helped me was I`d sung along to the radio for years so I knew the melodies and lyrics to so many songs I just had to learn the chords...and was surprised how many of those songs were open chords...oddly I never had a problem with playing and singing at the same time, some do evidently. Lessons would have helped me a great deal but wasn`t easy to find an English speaking teacher over here so I did it myself, by no means am I a good player, but I can play through lots of songs without stopping or errors, I entertain myself and once I get back home for good I am looking forward to finding people to play with.
Don`t give up, takes time, like any skill. Play through the pain, or stop when it gets to be too much. It`s a lifelong learning experience so don`t get frustrated...we`ve all faced the same problems you do.
and party on.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Violet said:


> Hello everyone.:wave:
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Violet..Welcome to a great forum.

You have asked quite a few questions. Due to my painfully slow typing speed, I'm going to give fairly short answers.

If you find a good teacher and practice on a regular basis you will likely become a reasonable guitar player in 2 to 4 years...short fingers and all. BTW, it is usual to touch the wrong strings when you are learning to play. You might want to go to a music store and try other guitars with more narrow/thin necks to see if they are easier for you to play. A teacher can help you decide what is best.

What is the make and model of the guitar you bought? That information will help others to comment. 

The music theory you learned (I assume you did learn...and remember... some theory...LOL) while playing piano will certainly help you.

Learning to play the guitar to a certain level is not too difficult...mastering certain aspects of playing (and styles) is much more challenging.

What style of music do you want to learn to play?

Any specific songs that you enjoy and would like to learn?

Do you know anyone that plays guitar...so that you could get together and "jam"? It is more enjoyable and you can learn from others.

Any favourite guitarists?

Now it is your turn to answer my questions....hwopv

Enjoy the forum and post often.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello violet. Here are the answers to your questions.

1. Yes of course, guitar is a very accessible instrument and it's very easy to learn. Age is certainly not a factor. Guitars are not like violins and whatnot (it can take years just to get good intonation on a violin). In short, the guitar is one of the easiest instruments to just pick up and play,

2. I don't live in the Toronto area so I wouldn't know about "real life" lessons, but here is a great site with online lessons. Cyberfret.com

3. Beginners often blame their hand size and whatnot. This is not an issue. Everyone has problems with fretting correctly when starting out. To prove to you that small hands are not an issue, just watch this: click here Hell, this dude doesn't even need hands

If a little kid can do it, so can you :smile:

Rock on! Guitar playing women are the best :bow:


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies! 

Well, in terms of what styles I would like to learn...I enjoy the acoustic version of alternative songs. I'm very open to anything really. 

I enjoy Spanish guitar songs immensely, but I assume that it requires a Spanish guitar (the strings and hence the sound is different, no?).

My main concern is technique. I want to make sure I know what I'm doing...how to hold a guitar, how to strum, how to change chords properly, etc. Learning the songs afterwards will come, how to go about doing it that I want to get down first and foremost.

Another question from me:
How often did most of you practice for daily when you were starting out? My fingers are starting to get used to it a little. I'm using the very tips (is that correct?). I find that the skin is getting a little harder and after I practice, the tips seem to go numb. All part of the experience?

Oh, and the guitar that I purchased is a Cort Earth series acoustic.


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

noobcake said:


> Hello violet. Here are the answers to your questions.
> 
> 1. Yes of course, guitar is a very accessible instrument and it's very easy to learn. Age is certainly not a factor. Guitars are not like violins and whatnot (it can take years just to get good intonation on a violin). In short, the guitar is one of the easiest instruments to just pick up and play,
> 
> ...


Wooooo...a site a site! Thank you! I'll check it out!

Yes, I really hope to get into it. I'm pretty much the only girl in my entire group of friends, and a few of them are in a bad so they all know guitar and drums. Its a great motivator, and probably will expose me to even more than if I was just learning on my own. 

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice, I've owned 2 Cort Earth series guitars, both of them great instruments. Anyways, just practice as much as you can. The tips of your fingers will get harder over time. Soon you will be able to play for hours on end without any discomfort in your fingers.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to the Cort Earth, great bang-for-the-buck guitar.

Don't worry about starting late, lots of people do. The great thing with the guitar is that when you're just starting out, you can actually hear and feel yourself improve on an almost daily basis. With practice, it shouldn't be hard to become a passable strummer who can play a few songs in a relatively short time. The bummer is that you'll eventually plateau and it will take a lot of effort and time to improve further.

Don't make the same mistake I did - make sure you find yourself a decent teacher as soon as you can. There's nothing wrong with self-instruction, and I still do it to this day, but I feel that I spent a lot of time spinning my wheels when I could have been getting somewhere under the guidance of a good teacher.

As far as lessons that you can teach yourself, youtube is your friend. There are lots of videos that teach beginners how to properly hold a guitar, a pick, how to strum, etc. There are also tons of videos that teach you how to play relatively easy songs. I find the videos are way more intuitive to use than books and cds.

Good luck and post often!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello Violet, welcome to the forum. :wave: 24 is still young to learn how to play guitar. I started playing at 18. I know they're pretty tender right now but once you do start playing more you'll eventually build up callouses on your fingers. Whatever you do, don't give up. When I was learning there were times when I wanted to chuck the guitar out the window. Guitar playing can be very rewarding and often therapeutic. As an example, it's said that when Eric Claptons son died that he went through a period where he played nothing but acoustic. Good luck.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I started when I was 35......I'm 39 now - and have gotten to the point where I play in a band and we gig from time to time - I even share in lead duties.......still lots to learn, but that'll always be the case.

I took some lessons...over the years - from time to time, and found this avenue excellent for technique development.....I found the lion's share of my theory knowledge through self study. Check out the book "Your Brain on music" (I found it it explains a lot).....and check out "guitarnoise.com".....This forum also is loaded with answers if you ask questions.

I found that my learning shot up exponentially when exposed to other players....you pick up a lot of stuff by playing with others and trying to emulate what they do.

best of luck to you.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

if you're looking for a great book to begin on, i'd recommend the ernie ball book, level 1. of all the method books i've looked through, it's the only one i've seen yet that deals with a concept called "chord anchors" and if you're trying to learn to switch between chords, this is the key to success at a much faster rate. 

your small hands won't hold you back, as said. your guitar is a good guitar, as said. if the action (the height of the strings from the fretboard) is high and requires a lot of strength to push down, take the guitar to a good repair tech. you'll find one through any major music store. in toronto, i personally like capsule and 12th fret.

oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

What will taking the guitar to a tech do in terms of how hard I have to press down on the frets? I don't want to have to take any easy way out. If I have to go through pain and blood, so be it. No pain, no gain, right?

Right now its pretty darn hard, but my fingers are hurting less and less every day...the pinky seems to be the weakest link, along with the middle finger. What can I say? I'm polite and don't use it a lot..hehehe

Lots of good advice. Thanks a bunch guys! I'll keep on practicing and keep you posted


----------



## wlw_992 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Messasge from Violet.*



Violet said:


> Hello everyone.:wave:
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions.
> 
> ...



Violet one great place to check ou online guitar instruction is " morphis.com"
I've played for a number af years now. I guess the way I play has impressed a few people and I've had requests to teach their kids. I checked out "morphis" and found some really great introductory guitar techniques. Give it a shot.
wlw_992


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

morphis.com is _excellent_. I even emailed the guy a few times when I was using it as a beginner and he was extremely helpful, IMO one of the best beginner sites someone can use, for sure.

A huge part of learning guitar is understanding that it's just as much if not more a head game as it is a finger frenzy. Just know and embrace that whatever seems difficult now, you will be rifling through it in no time.

And also, *start slow* when learning new techniques, songs, etc. I (and many others I'm sure) have a terrible habit of going right into a new riff or what have you at full speed, slowing down later when disappointed at the result, only to smack ye ol' forehead for not starting slow hehe. Thankfully I am much more disciplined now and do start slow, but I cannot emphasize this enough.

And use that pinky! I see many players who play as if theirs is an inorganic ornament glued to their hand, and though there's no right or wrong way, using all four fingers certainly can make things easier when you get more advanced.


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking at the site right now...I like how its simple and easy to follow for newbie blondies like myself 

Thank you again. This forum rocks!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Violet said:


> What will taking the guitar to a tech do in terms of how hard I have to press down on the frets? I don't want to have to take any easy way out. If I have to go through pain and blood, so be it. No pain, no gain, right?


The higher the strings are from the fretboard, the more effort it takes to fret a note. Some players prefer their strings fairly high, but most will prefer them lower since it is more comfortable. It's not an issue of taking the easy way out or anything, it will just make it easier and more enjoyable to play. 

Most guitar types have guidelines for how high the strings should be, but hte factory doesn't always adjust accordingly, because it's a way of keeping cost down. What the tech will do is adjust your truss rod inside the neck so that the strings are the correct height for that type of guitar, and possibly make adjustments to the nut and bridge of the guitar.


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> The higher the strings are from the fretboard, the more effort it takes to fret a note. Some players prefer their strings fairly high, but most will prefer them lower since it is more comfortable. It's not an issue of taking the easy way out or anything, it will just make it easier and more enjoyable to play.
> 
> Most guitar types have guidelines for how high the strings should be, but hte factory doesn't always adjust accordingly, because it's a way of keeping cost down. What the tech will do is adjust your truss rod inside the neck so that the strings are the correct height for that type of guitar, and possibly make adjustments to the nut and bridge of the guitar.


Ahhh I see...how much does it cost to get this done, and where? (in the GTA?)


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Violet said:


> Ahhh I see...how much does it cost to get this done, and where? (in the GTA?)


Sorry about getting into this discussion a little late, but I have a few comments.. don't we all :smile: 
The guitar is not an easy instrument to play, but that is what makes it the most rewarding. High action (string height) is not a good thing for a beginner. Steel string guitars are harder to play, so perhaps you should think about a classical (nylon string). You can get a fairly good one for not much over $100 bucks (craigslist or kijjiji). Yamaha makes a decent one for not much $$$$. I play both nylon and steel. Switching between them is actually helping my playing. Some things also just sound better on nylon vs steel. 
Anyway.. I would take your guitar into the 12th fret (on Danforth at Woodbine) and just have them look at the action. They are probably the most knowledgeable shop in the city. I wouldn't have them adjust it unless it just requires a tweak and they can do it while you wait (highly unlikely). If you do need a setup, then I would probably look for a private luthier that will do it immediately. Perhaps requesting on craigslist might net you someone. Tony Karol of Karol Guitars is a good guy and might give you some advice. http://www.karol-guitars.com/home.html
As to your hand size.. That is not an issue... Look at someone like Muriel Anderson on youtube or in magazines. She has small hands and can easily outreach most guitar players. If you want your hands to do something. They will do it. 
Lastly I would recommend that you join a group like the fingerstyleguitar.ca that will connect you with other guitarists who also have a passion for the guitar. They will mentor you and give you many learning opportunities through workshops, open stages, concerts and just good advice.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Violet said:


> Ahhh I see...how much does it cost to get this done, and where? (in the GTA?)


Prices vary with the store. Every music store in the city will be able to do it for you and turnaround time varies with how busy they are. You can call ahead and find out how long they expect it to take so you're not left guitar-less for a long time. Expect the $50 neighborhood. Although, it just occurred to me to ask where you bought your Cort? If you got it new from a store, some of them have a free-setup-with-purchase policy.

Secondly, although setting the guitar up to your tastes is important, it's difficult for someone to do that when you might not be sure _what_ your tastes are. This is where getting a teacher would help. They can show you the basics, hear you play, ask questions and determine if your guitar needs any adjustment in order to suit you better. Of course, you can just keep playing until you realize things you might not like about how your guitar plays (string height seems to be a problem already, there may be more cropping up), but a good teacher will definitely help you along.


----------



## Violet (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you! 

And to answer your question, I purchased my guitar at Guitar World (Erin Mills and Britannia).


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Violet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And to answer your question, I purchased my guitar at Guitar World (Erin Mills and Britannia).


There website says they do world class workmanship.. So I would take it in and ask them to put 10-47 strings on it and adjust the action as low as they can.. Oh well, that is my advice.. For what it is worth. Probably not much!!


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

Neat, that place is a few blocks from my office and I went there just a couple weeks ago to try some amps, they're friendly and helpful and I'm sure they'll do good work on your guitar


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

rbbambino said:


> There website says they do world class workmanship.. So I would take it in and ask them to put 10-47 strings on it and adjust the action as low as they can.. Oh well, that is my advice.. For what it is worth. Probably not much!!


Oh yeah, I totally forgot about string gauge (the 10-47 rbbambino is referring to, where the 10 or .010 is the high E and the 47, or .047 is the low E). I don't know if you're aware or not, but not all strings are the same size. Most acoustics come with light gauge strings on them to begin with, but it's possible to finder lighter strings as well. That will also help ease your finger pain. 

Now, lighter strings don't sound as rich and full (in my opinion) as thicker ones, but you can decide yourself once your hand strength increases whether you want to change


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Violet,

Welcome to the forum.

I started last year at the age of 40 something having wanted to play since at least 20. I too have the small hand affliction; however, it can be worked around.

I believe there is some stuff that you can't learn from a book or online that you will get from a teacher. That being said, you need to invest time and effort to find somebody that you jive with. Do you have the time?

Consistency is the key.

Also, the fact that you have piano in your background, you will have an easier time with reading music.


----------

